# What kind of weed is this and how do I get rid of it?



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

looks a bit like purslane. You can look up different weeds and treatment of them at www.weedalert.com


----------



## large (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't know what it is Git, but I've got it too. Everywhere. Lawn, flowerbeds, and it grows fast.

I just hit it last week with Ortho weed killer (the "kills weeds, not lawns" kind) and it died after 2 applications. No damage to the grass.

First I tried pulling them, but they have a long tap root that doesn't come out unless you dig deep. They take about 1 week to come back -- bigger and with more attitude.

Good luck


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It is a native purslane. It is only a weed if it is growing where you don't want it to.


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I think I have Id'd it - I was on hold while taking with AT&T about new internet service (Time Warner Cable has not been working well lately) and I found a good site with pictures at UC Davis

It looks like it is Spotted Surge:










more can be found here:

Spotted Spurge


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

we have it here on long island also, Would like to get rid of it along with the clover. so much for mulching when cutting the grass it seems as tho mulching breeds more weeds???. going back to bagging. BOB


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Spotted spurge. See the little spots on the leaves? Has a milky sap probably. Does look a lot like purslane but the spurge has more room on the stem between the leaf nodes whereas purslane, aka portulaca, is usually a little tighter mat. Also, the purslane usually has lots of small yellow flowers about the size of a quarter.

They are fairly easy to pull, especially after a rain when the soil is moist and soft. You just have to be as persistant as they are-like weekly.


----------



## cbosleeds (Jul 17, 2008)

I usually try and talk to these guys if I get really stuck with weeds: http://www.ecocontrol.co.uk/


----------



## large (Aug 8, 2008)

downunder said:


> They are fairly easy to pull, especially after a rain when the soil is moist and soft. You just have to be as persistant as they are-like weekly.


Just got back in the house from pulling another bucket full of these babies. Then, I got out the weed-b-gon and executed the rest.

Yes, they are easy to pull. You can even just scrape your foot across them and they pop up. BUT ... that's because they're smart little dudes. They're coming back in a week because you're not getting that long ugly tap root that they've planted for themselves. If you don't dig that up, they're back in a week. I think they seed like crazy, too. It's a never-ending battle. They should call it spotted "scourge".


----------



## barbarajenkins (Aug 12, 2008)

*I had the same weed growing between the cracks of my sidewalk.*

I used vinegar to kill it without hurting the environment... thats just a thought...:thumbsup:

Barbara


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to mention this earlier, but a pre-emergent works fairly well on this.



> They're coming back in a week because you're not getting that long ugly tap root that they've planted for themselves.


As is true with any weed with a taproot, such as dandelions. You MUST get that taproot.


----------

